# Mid-Illinois Retriever Club



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone has any updates?


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

Q Results- 1st Tank/John Sigler, 2nd Indy/Shawn White, 3rd Cooper/Roger Moon, 4th Kate/Rod King, RJ Chance/ Charlie Hines


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

Restricted
1-15 Jewel/Voigt (Qualified for national)
2-21 Mercy/Sletten/Stracka
3-28 Rocky/Voigt
4-1 Diva/Stracka
RJ-32 Rainey/Voigt
J-10, 20, 30, 35, 50


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

John Daniels said:


> Restricted
> 1-15 Jewel/Voigt (Qualified for national)
> 2-21 Mercy/Sletten/Stracka
> 3-28 Rocky/Voigt
> ...


Thanks for both results, John.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Shawn White for 2nd in Q. I seem to remember you running your FIRST Ht out at NEMO Ht last year !! Keep up the good work


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

QAA Indy, sounds good Shawn! Congrats to you and Clint.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks! To celebrate we done a little teal hunting this Am. Had a woody land in the spread and my new Qaa dog broke !!! Priceless, lol


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Shawn White said:


> Thanks! To celebrate we done a little teal hunting this Am. Had a woody land in the spread and my new Qaa dog broke !!! Priceless, lol


Shawn, This is a great way to celebrate such an accomplishment. I love that he broke on the woodie!

Congrats on the QAA accomplishment....enjoy! 

Chris


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Partial Am Results(Hopefully someone can post the full results)

1) Charlie Hines
2) Bruce Ahlers w/ Ben New AFC
3) John Stracka
4) John Stracka
RJ Alex Washburn
Jams Linda Bogusky w/ Sweets
Sorry, I don't know other Jams.
Thanks to the Judges and Club members. Congratulations to all placements and jams


----------

